# Need some boot help !! Please!



## jen s (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok.... I need a new pair of ski boots!  This will be my 4th pair in 4 years.    

I have super tiny feet.  I am about a 22 - 22.5 mondo size, which equates to 5 - 5.5 in womens.   I have a high arch/instep but a wide foot, skinny ankle.   

Can anyone suggest a brand of boot that would be a good fit.  I have tried Soloman, too tight, Nordica, too wide.   My first ski boots where Reichle, and Technica has been suggested to me.  

The problem for me is that my feet are sooo tiny and most ski shops don't carry boots less than 23 - 23.5.    

Any suggestions?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2006)

jen s said:


> Ok.... I need a new pair of ski boots!  This will be my 4th pair in 4 years.
> 
> I have super tiny feet.  I am about a 22 - 22.5 mondo size, which equates to 5 - 5.5 in womens.   I have a high arch/instep but a wide foot, skinny ankle.
> 
> ...



Hi Jen.

Check out this thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/9462-2006-07-resident-boot-fitter-thread.html?highlight=BOOT+FITTING

Jeff is the man.


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Hi Jen.
> 
> Check out this thread:
> 
> ...



Indeed. If you're near Concord, NH, go see Jeff Bokum. If not perhaps we can come up with other recommendations closer to you. Moving to Gear. Oh, and welcome to the boards!


----------



## koreshot (Nov 21, 2006)

New York City Area:  Jeff Rich.  I am from Jersey and went to him 5 years ago when I first purchased my boots. He has an office in midtown, my buddy was in his office a few weeks ago.  If you are intersted I can get you the contact info and address.

Jeff is excellent.  My boots have fit me absolutely perfectly from day one.  No play, no pressure points, just nice and snug all around, even after 5 years of liner packing out.  The way it works:  you go and he does a bunch of measurements, analysis for flexibility, range of motion, abnormalities.  Then recommends you 2 or 3 models of boots to buy in the exact size you need.  You go buy the boots, bring them back and he will fit them for you.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2006)

jen s said:


> Ok.... I need a new pair of ski boots! This will be my 4th pair in 4 years.
> 
> I have super tiny feet. I am about a 22 - 22.5 mondo size, which equates to 5 - 5.5 in womens. I have a high arch/instep but a wide foot, skinny ankle.
> 
> ...


 
FYI, most 22-22.5 boots actually use a 23-23.5 shell, it's just the padding inside.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2006)

Jen, give us an idea where you are from. If NY and you're more upstate from NYC, I would recommend my bootfitter, Keith Holmquist from The Pro in Hunter.


----------



## jen s (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry for thet delay, I live in NYC!


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> FYI, most 22-22.5 boots actually use a 23-23.5 shell, it's just the padding inside.



And if your street shoe corrolates to a 22 shell, you may actually have to go smaller. Most people buy their boot too big!


----------



## jen s (Nov 21, 2006)

I think the 23 shell is too big for me, as I have had that problem in the past!  I have a small foot.    In women's I am a size 5 - 5.5 and in children's I am a 3 - 3.5.  I have been told many times to NOT buy children's styles as they are not made the same as for women. 

I bought a pair of Solomans, and they were so tight, my feet went numb!   I really need to get a good boot, as my skiing has really improved, and the boots tend to impede my performance, as I don't have the same control!


----------



## koreshot (Nov 21, 2006)

jen s said:


> Sorry for thet delay, I live in NYC!



Check out Jeff's shop in the city for sure then.  It don't get any more conventient.  The guy is good.  Here is a little bio on the guy from Masterfit-U:

http://www.masterfituniversity.com/staff.htm

Here is the contact info:
515 Madison Avenue
New York NY 10022
(212) 832-1648


----------



## jen s (Nov 21, 2006)

koreshot said:


> Check out Jeff's shop in the city for sure then.  It don't get any more conventient.  The guy is good.  Here is a little bio on the guy from Masterfit-U:
> 
> http://www.masterfituniversity.com/staff.htm
> 
> ...



That looks like it is right near my offic!    I would guess low 50s... will have to check it out!!


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2006)

jen s said:


> I really need to get a good boot, as my skiing has really improved, and the boots tend to impede my performance, as I don't have the same control!


You need to find the right boot, indeed. Equally important is getting them fit by a professional. If you've come to the realization in terms of how critical the correct boot is, you should also do yourself a favor and get them professional fit as well. This include custom footbeds, fore/aft alignment and canting. Rarely do boots out of the box fit perfectly. It may cost a bit more coin, but trust me, it's worth it. Check out some of the boot fitters suggested in this thread. Browse this page to find some other NY options:

http://bootfitters.com/FIND_SHOP.htm


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2006)

koreshot said:


> Check out Jeff's shop in the city for sure then.  It don't get any more conventient.  The guy is good.  Here is a little bio on the guy from Masterfit-U:
> 
> http://www.masterfituniversity.com/staff.htm
> 
> ...



Yup. They're listed on bootfitters.com too so that's the obvious choice. Good luck and please post about your experience here too!


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 21, 2006)

shame on all of those people for selling you new boots.  Go to that guy in NYC who is a certified bootfitter.  bring the other 69 pairs you own and he can most likely fix one of those.  
It usually take three trips to the bootfitter.  One to buy them.  The second to take care of the hot spots and the third for the final tweak.  
It seems you keep getting stuck o


----------



## bigbog (Nov 21, 2006)

*...try another "junior" boot!*

*jen*,
 My first $.01 _Would_ be to look at higher-end junior boots....I think with some help you will find an excellent fit with good performance.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2006)

bigbog said:


> *jen*,
> My first $.01 _Would_ be to look at higher-end junior boots....I think with some help you will find an excellent fit with good performance.




You took the words right out of my mouth. I know more than a few petite women who have had excellent results buying high end junior boots.


----------



## jen s (Nov 21, 2006)

I have always been told to not buy junior or child boots as they can not support my weight.   While my shoe size is about the size of an average 8 year old, my weight is not!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2006)

jen s said:


> I have always been told to not buy junior or child boots as they can not support my weight.   While my shoe size is about the size of an average 8 year old, my weight is not!



Jen, unless you are huge (chivalry forbids me to ask your weight), that just isn't true. You were told that to keep you from buying less expensive junior boots and to direct you to the more expensive adult boots.

And you can see where that got you. You need to go to a pro bootfitter like the one koreshot suggested.


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 21, 2006)

Jen- 
My girlfriend and I just got boots this summer from Pedigree ski shop in white plains- right behind the huge mall they have there. They have two very good boot fitters and a great seleciton of technicas ( both 07's and last years models). I have really strange shaped feet and they hooked me up with a perfectly fit pair of technica's. They are also willing to spend a ton of time to get it right- took me like an hour and I love them.


----------



## Dirk109 (Nov 28, 2006)

If you were in the Stratton area, Vist the guys at the Startingate. While they are not part of the "Master-Fit Crew", In many ways they seem to fit boots better. As for your size, Dalbello Krypton's come in a TRUE 22 shell.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 28, 2006)

Funny...I've been tossing around the idea of getting my existing boots tweaked.  This guy is close!  I may see you in his shop, Jen.


----------

